# broadcom 4311 not enable [solved]

## pakk

hello

I read older posts, but nothing works

i have

```
lspci -nn | grep -i network

01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 02)

```

no wlan with ifconfig

```
 modinfo wl

filename:       /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko

license:        MIXED/Proprietary

alias:          pci:v*d*sv*sd*bc02sc80i*

depends:        

vermagic:       4.4.26-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

parm:           passivemode:int

parm:           wl_txq_thresh:int

parm:           oneonly:int

parm:           piomode:int

parm:           instance_base:int

parm:           nompc:int

parm:           intf_name:string

```

need some help, thanksLast edited by pakk on Sun Nov 27, 2016 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Which driver are you using?

When you run 'dmesg' do you see any information relating to your wifi card?

Making guess #1: is your firmware being loaded?  You may need to emerge linux-firmware ...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

Welcome to Gentoo.

This thread from 2011 may help.

Its five years old so details will haw changed.

The firmware you need is now included in linux-firmware.  Do check dmesg for firmmare loading errors before you emerge it though. 

What does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 show.  The -a shows all thu interfaces that the kernel can see, regardless of their state.

----------

## pakk

i dont know which driver, i installed b43, fw-cutter and b43legacy, i dont know what "load" means exactly ? start or enable ?

i had that with dmesg 

 *Quote:*   

>  b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode13.fw" not found
> 
> [    0.633885] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode13.fw" not found
> 
> [    0.633892] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
> ...

 

```
i ifconfig -a

enp2s1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::21b:38ff:fe7d:96fb  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1b:38:7d:96:fb  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 310  bytes 54636 (53.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 101  bytes 11070 (10.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Boucle locale)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1  (IPv6-dans-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

What does dmesg show now?

```
emerge wgetpaste

dmesg | wgetpaste
```

Tell us the URL.  Thats a link to your dmesg on the web.

----------

## pakk

i edited my former: still same errors with b43

dmesg:

[url] https://paste.pound-python.org/show/0aLzm8M766sHH9gxmYxF/ [/url]

thanks for help

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

The following shows that you have your WiFi driver configured as <*>

Notice that the firmware loading fails before root is mounted. 

```
[    0.640723] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load for b43/ucode13.fw failed with error -2

[    0.640754] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load for b43/ucode13.fw failed with error -2

[    0.640783] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load for b43-open/ucode13.fw failed with error -2

[    0.640809] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load for b43-open/ucode13.fw failed with error -2

[    0.640821] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode13.fw" not found

[    0.640827] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode13.fw" not found

[    0.640834] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

...

[    2.339601] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.341818] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:1.

```

The driver loads the firmware as a part of its initialisation. This means that both the driver and firmware must be built into the kernel or both must be on the root filesystem.

While you are getting wifi to work, set the driver as <M> in your kernel, rebuild and reinstarr the kernel, then reboot.

Check the date and time 

```
uname -a
```

to ensuere you are using your newest kernel. That date/time is the build date/time of therunning kernel

None of those firmware files are present in linux-firmware, so I was mistaken about that.

You need to put the file ucode13.fw into /lib/firmware/b43/ for it to be used with wl built as a module.

Google suggests that you get the firmware using net-wireless/b43-fwcutter or net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter and the Windows driver.

You may need to try both of those tools.

----------

## pakk

ok

```
find / -name "ucode13.fw"

/lib64/firmware/b43/ucode13.fw
```

it was already there

now im gonna recompile the kernel with new config.

----------

## pakk

ok, thanks

dmesg looks a bit better, but not yet working...

dmesg error:

```
wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.

[    6.678220] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    6.735210] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 13)

[    6.750053] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 4, Type 2 (G), Revision 9)

[    6.750092] b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

[    6.750128] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL ]

[    7.103075] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    7.103082] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    7.103085] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    7.103090] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.103094] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.103098] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.103102] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.103106] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    7.103110] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    7.103113] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.103116] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

```

----------

## pakk

little UP, no wifi yet

see dmesg erro abov

```
ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: enp2s1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:1b:38:7d:96:fb brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.11/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global enp2s1

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::21b:38ff:fe7d:96fb/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: sit0@NONE: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

```

and wicd

```
/etc/init.d/wicd start

 * Starting dbus ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting wicd daemon ...  
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

From dmesg, it looks like you are using the wrong or too old  a driver.  The fragment you posted says that the driver does not know about a piece of your hardware.

dmesg contains two sorts of useful information.  Progress messages about what is going on, often, what is going right and error messages.

Both are useful for diagnostics.  When you post dmesg, please post it all, to a pastebin site. 

Lets start at the beginning again.  From your first post you have a 

```
01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 02) 
```

The [14e4:4311] is the interesting bit.  14e4 is Broadcoms PCI vendor ID.  4311 is the PCI Device ID.  The kernel uses both parts to identify a driver to bind to your WiFi.

grepping the entire kernel gives lots of output, the interesting bit is 

```
$ cd /usr/src/linux

roy@NeddySeagoon_Static /usr/src/linux $ grep -R 4311 ./*

...

./drivers/net/wireless/broadcom/b43/main.c:    * the value adversely affects the transmit rate for BCM4311

./drivers/net/wireless/broadcom/b43/main.c:   if ((bus->chip_id == 0x4311 && bus->chip_rev == 2) ||

./drivers/net/wireless/broadcom/b43/main.c:   case 0x4312: /* BCM4311 */

./drivers/net/wireless/broadcom/b43/main.c:   case 0x4313: /* BCM4311 */

...

```

This tells that the in kernel driver you should be using uses the ./drivers/net/wireless/broadcom/the b43/main.c file.

That will be the B43 driver. 

The kernel help says  

```
Symbol: B43 [=n]                                                        │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)                 │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                     │  

  │ (1)       -> Broadcom devices (WLAN_VENDOR_BROADCOM [=n])      
```

You will need the right firmware too.

A kernel setup like

```
    │ │    [*]   Broadcom devices                                                │ │  

  │ │    <M>     Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)               │ │  

  │ │            Supported bus types (BCMA and SSB)  --->                      │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     Broadcom 43xx SDIO device support                             │ │  

  │ │    [*]     Support for G-PHY (802.11g) devices (NEW)                     │ │  

  │ │    [*]     Support for N-PHY (the main 802.11n series) devices (NEW)     │ │  

  │ │    [*]     Support for LP-PHY (low-power 802.11g) devices (NEW)          │ │  

  │ │    [*]     Support for HT-PHY (high throughput 802.11n) devices (NEW)    │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     Broadcom 43xx debugging (NEW)                                 │ │  

  │ │    <M>     Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)        │ │  

  │ │    [ ]       Broadcom 43xx-legacy debugging                              │ │  

  │ │              Broadcom 43xx-legacy data transfer mode (DMA + PIO)  --->   │ │  

  │ │    < >     Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver (NEW)           │ │  

  │ │    < >     Broadcom IEEE802.11n embedded FullMAC WLAN driver (NEW)       │ │  

```

is probably a good start.

Wifi is in layers.  Unil the lower layer work, the top layers can't.  wicd will not see your wifi until it appears in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## pakk

thanks but I don't know how to install the driver, I used one on a forum, but now, I cant find it anymore

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

You rebuild your kernel, choosing the options I showed in my last post.

When you boot into that kernel and load the wifi module, it may auto load,  it will probably complain about missing firmware, check dmesg.

You provide the firmware and remove then reload the module.

The kernel help talks about getting the firmware.

----------

## pakk

i don see the same that in kernel config

```
    │ │    [*]   Broadcom devices                                                │ │ 

  │ │    <M>     Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)               │ │ 

  │ │            Supported bus types (BCMA and SSB)  --->                      │ │ 

  │ │    [ ]     Broadcom 43xx SDIO device support                             │ │ 

  │ │    [*]     Support for G-PHY (802.11g) devices (NEW)                     │ │ 

  │ │    [*]     Support for N-PHY (the main 802.11n series) devices (NEW)     │ │ 

  │ │    [*]     Support for LP-PHY (low-power 802.11g) devices (NEW)          │ │ 

  │ │    [*]     Support for HT-PHY (high throughput 802.11n) devices (NEW)    │ │ 

  │ │    [ ]     Broadcom 43xx debugging (NEW)                                 │ │ 

  │ │    <M>     Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)        │ │ 

  │ │    [ ]       Broadcom 43xx-legacy debugging                              │ │ 

  │ │              Broadcom 43xx-legacy data transfer mode (DMA + PIO)  --->   │ │ 

  │ │    < >     Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver (NEW)           │ │ 

  │ │    < >     Broadcom IEEE802.11n embedded FullMAC WLAN driver (NEW)   
```

and during kernel compilation:

```
DEPMOD  4.4.26-gentoo

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_inform_bss_frame_data

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_scan_done

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_disconnected

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_new_nm

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_register

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_put_bss

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_roamed

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_gtk_rekey_notify

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_ibss_joined

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_michael_mic_failure

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_connect_result

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_unregister

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_get_bss

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol __ieee80211_get_channel

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_frequency

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_report_wowlan_wakeup

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_inform_bss_data

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_free

```

dmesg

dmesg

now it's worst than before

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

```
DEPMOD  4.4.26-gentoo

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_inform_bss_frame_data

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_scan_done

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_disconnected 

...
```

Tells that the wl.ko kernel module needs some symbols that are defined in another part of the kernel but the other pact of the kernel is not enabled

Here, its cfg80211.

make menuconfig has a search feature.  Press /

Its not worse.  Just different.  It didn't work before. It doesn't work now.

Different is good.  That means we have changed some things and what happens has changed. It helps us understand the problem better.

----------

## pakk

ok thanks. now

```
enp2s1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.11  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::21b:38ff:fe7d:96fb  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1b:38:7d:96:fb  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 129  bytes 18890 (18.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 87  bytes 10484 (10.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Boucle locale)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1  (IPv6-dans-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp1s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1a:73:9c:c5:2e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  

```

DMESG

but next steps ?

and my wifi button and led dont turn 'blue'

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

Driving the LEDs is separate from making the WiFi actually work.

The WiFi interface (wlp1s0) exists now.  Thats a big step forward.

Before you do any more, check dmesg for firmware loading errors.

Its possible to have the interface listed in

```
ifconfig -a
```

 but be totally non operational.

There are some extra steps to configure WiFi, that do not apply to wired. networking.

The wireless link must be established.  This is a two step process.

Authenticating and associating with your Access Point.

There are several ways to do this.  You must use exactly one.

Ignore the LEDs for now.  Does wicd work, as thats your chosen method?

If you get a IP Address, like below

```
wlp1s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.xx  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::w:x:y:z  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link> 

        ether 00:1a:73:9c:c5:2e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet) 
```

you are good.

Even if you get an IP address, it still may not work. 

You will need to stop the enp2s1 interface first.

We can fix the LEDs separately.

----------

## pakk

yeah big step, but no IP 

i did

/etc/init.d/wicd start

dont know which network manager is better ?

i also tried with wpa_supplicant (but my wpa_supplicant.conf is not configured for wpa, i guess?)

rfkill :WLAN soft blocked

for accuracy, i dont use GUI desktop, only cli

EDIT: sorry, I rebooted  without ethernet wire and done, I got blue led...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

I don't know wicd at all.  

I use wpa_supplicant to associate and authenticate.

Its all controlled from /etc/conf.d/net.

rfkill :WLAN soft blocked

means that the Wifi is turned off in software, not a hardware switch.

rfkill is in two parts.  A kernel part and a userspace part.

For the kernel part, you build your kernel again, if you don't have it. The userspace part is provided by 

```
emerge rfkill
```

but you have that.

----------

## pakk

ok let's go for wpa_supplicant

```
/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start -v

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

 * Detaching to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant' ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * Failed to start WPA Supplicant Daemon                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

```

wpa_supplicant.conf

my AP/router has wpa/wpa2

```
network={

   ssid="UPC1xxxxxx"

   #psk="xx"

   psk=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

}
```

but i still have many errors

DMESG

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

My /ect/init.d/net

```
modules="wpa_supplicant iproute2"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211" 

config_wlan0="192.168.1.99/24"

routes_wlan0="default gw 192.168.1.254"
```

My wifi interface is called wlan0 and I use a static setup.  If you want to use dhcpcd to set up the interface, remove the  

```
config_wlan0

routes_wlan0
```

lines.

Regardless, wlan0 needs to be changed everywhere foryou.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf contains

```
ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

network={

        priority=50

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        mode=0

        psk="My Secret Pre Shared Key"

        ssid="RadioNet24"

}

```

That's the wifi setup.

/etc/init.d/ contains

```
...

 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Jan  3  2016 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 17824 Oct 25  2015 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Jan  3  2016 net.usb0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Jul  4  2015 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

...
```

That's net.eth0 for the wired interface, net.usb0 for tethering my mobile phone and net.wlan0 for wifi.

You will need to make the symlinks.

When I do 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

The startup script does everything.

Other than interface names, psk and ssid that should work for you too.

----------

## pakk

i dont have net, i have net.lo and net.enp2s1

do I have to create the file net.wlan0 

or net.wlp1s0 ?

and i dont have linked net.eht0 -> net.lo

it confuses me

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

The real script is called net.lo.  This gets updated by portage from time to time.

The symbolic links that point to it cause it to be run as the name of the symbolic link.

I have net.wlan0 because my interface is called wlan0.

You need net.wlp1s0 because your interface is called wlp1s0. 

net is /etc/conf.d/net

If its missing, dhcpcd is started on all /etc/init.d/net.* interfaces.  That is what most people want.

For wifi, you need some settings there.  Create it.

----------

## pakk

OK IT WORKS FINE NOW, THANKS A LOTTTTTTTT

----------

